# No Mouse Will Work!



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I booted up my computer and my ps/2 rollerball mouse wouldn't work. I tryed rebooting but to no avail. I then tryed to connect a usb wireless optical mouse. I got a message that said the drivers where found but there was a problem installing them. The same thing happened when i tryed to use a wired usb optical mouse. Now it seems like no mouse will work. What am I doing wrong? please help!


----------



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok I dont know if this helps but there is no mouse icon in my device manager. I don't know where it went or how to get it back. I am sure this is connected some how. Please help me!


----------



## Bennygilb (Jun 28, 2006)

are you able to acces your mothboards Bios settings???? if your useing the PS/2 mouse check the Settings on your bios for this device. it may of some how been disabled. also check that on your device managerr to see if there are any mouse related devices on there if so uninstall them reboot and try again with the USB mouse.if the mouse come with Driver CD install that as well as it is normaly better than the Windows Built in Drivers and may solve any compatibilty issues. 

let me know if this is any help!


----------



## Bezboy01 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok how do you access the motherboard bios settings? I believe you may be on to something because I have been thinking it seems like it's just been totally disabled. please tell me how to access and change these bios settings.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Bezboy01!

You can access the BIOS by keep tapping on specific button before your computer boot up into windows. Usually you are able to see a specific button with the setup command when you turn on the computer, which is depend on the computer. It might be the F1 button, or F10, or also could be Del button. Try to access BIOS and return the BIOS to the default settings, and see whether you are able to use mouse again :smile:


----------

